# Watch Dogs 2 Gold bzw. Season Pass ?



## DexterMorgan (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir Watch Dogs 2 kaufen und hätte eine Frage bzgl. der _Gold_ version. 

1. Was ist überhapt die Gold Version bzw. der Season Pass? Dieser Pass alleine kostet ja um die 20 € . Ich kann für eine bestimmte Zeit DLC kostenlos bekommen?

2. Früher gabs auf Kinguin die Gold version zu kaufen, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Warum?

thnx und mfg 
dex


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2017)

Watch Dogs 2 Gold:
Hauptspiel, Deluxe Pack: 2 Personalisierungspakete,  Season Pass

Season Pass:
DLC 1: T-Bone-Inhalte-Paket. Eigne dir den Stil des legendären Hackers T-Bone Grady mit seinem Auto und Outfit an und erlebe einen neuen Koop-Schwierigkeitsgrad.
DLC 2: Menschliche Bedingungen. Hacke dich in drei neuen Welt-Stories durch etliche Stunden zusätzlicher Missionen und decke San Franciscos größte Wissenschaftsskandale auf.
DLC 3: Keine Kompromisse. Erlebe eine brandneue Welt-Story, in der Marcus in die Unterwelt von San Francisco abtaucht – und dabei ins Visier der russischen Mafia gerät. Mit neuem Koop-Modus.
Das Root-Zugriff-Paket enthält einen vollen Satz Outfits, Fahrzeug-, Drohnen- und Waffenobjekte und die Zodiac-Killer-Mission.
Psychedelisches Pack, um Marcus‘ Outfit, Waffe, Drohne und Fahrzeug auf verrückte Art und Weise anzupassen.


----------

